

Ask HN: advice for a college grad starting a career? - new_job

Hi HN,<p>I'm starting my first real job tomorrow and was wondering if you have any advice? I know that the community really values self-employment, but I also know that a lot of you work for bigger companies and have a lot of wisdom to share. What do you wish you had known when you started your first job? What do you like seeing in the new employees at your company? Thanks in advance!
======
jorkos
In general i'd recommend you put yourself in roles where you can accelerate
your learning; don't settle into a role that you've figured out and
understand....keep pushing yourself and seek out mentors along the way.

